# Medical Card -Good savings but little income.



## Laramie (8 Nov 2012)

I have read through the links on the entitlements to a medical card but I am still as confused as ever. I am trying to find out if the following scenario of income and means would allow a person to have a medical card. The couple in question believe that they are not entitled to one.

He is 60 years old and his wife is 59. They are both on illness benefit but no other income other than interest income. This interest income is made up of circa €300k on deposit at circa 3% to 4%. (An Post Bonds plus KBC bank) This gives them a further income after DIRT of between €6k and €9k as An Post is DIRT free. (As this is paid at the end of a 3 year term the interest is not annual)

So total income for the two of about €25k per annum between the two of them allowing for the fact that they don't always get the interest annually. 

These people believe that because they have savings that they should not be drawing on the state and are drawing on their savings year after year to pay bills. My concern is that their savings are being eroded and when they get to an older age there will be little savings left especially if either had to go in to a home or got sick.

I have read on various links that it is the *income* from savings that is taken in to consideration and not the capital.  Then I read elsewhere that if an individual has more than €36k then €1 per €10k or €2 per €20k of savings is deducted from payments etc. Has this anything to do with medical cards or is this to do with means testing for Social Wefare entitlements?

I would love if someone had a look at the above figures and just advised me rather than posting a link to a website as I cannot understand what it says.

These people are careful people living as best as they can within their means. Both in relatively good health. No mortgage but paying a hefty chunk of their savings to the VHI and other bills. These savings were built up over a lifetime.


----------



## Mynydd (8 Nov 2012)

I would just apply https://www.sspcrs.ie/portal/medapp/ - you put in the savings and you can see how much they calculate that to be as weekly income - at the end of the online process the app says if you are entitled to a medical card. I have significant savings myself but eligible for the full medical card. If they are not eligible, the application won't go ahead. 

They keep asking for more documents that they already have - it is a cumbersome process!

Also, you can put in the interest yourself (need to document this), probably works out better than when the HSE does it.


----------



## STEINER (8 Nov 2012)

I think their income is too high for a medical card, as suggested by the link below, even before interest from 300k.  Income limit is 266.50 per week for a couple, two illness benefit payments per week totals 376 per week.

Separate to the financial aspect here, I don't understand how they qualify for illness benefit, if as you say, both are in relatively good health.





http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/health/entitlement_to_health_services/medical_card.html#l87a30


----------



## Laramie (8 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info. Just to clarify that both are in good/poor health in so far as their illnesses are not life threathening. (as far as I am aware).

Neither of these people has any income other than between €6k and €9k on interest. They get Social Welfare. Does the income limit count their Social Welfare Payment as income?. This line is confusing from the guidelines. It seems to contradict what Steiner has stated above.


*Applicants, whose weekly incomes are derived solely from Social Welfare or Health Service Executive allowances/ payments, which are in excess of the Financial Guidelines (either at first application or on renewal), will be granted Medical Cards.*

Their income is in excess of the guidelines but it is soley from Social Welfare. Does the added interest received mean that they won't qualify?


----------



## Kimmagegirl (9 Nov 2012)

STEINER said:


> Income limit is 266.50 per week for a couple, two illness benefit payments per week totals 376 per week.


 
But if that was the case then nobody on Social Welfare could get a medical card. Did you bother to read your own link that you provided?


----------



## SoylentGreen (1 Dec 2012)

STEINER said:


> Income limit is 266.50 per week for a couple, two illness benefit payments per week totals 376 per week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This statement cannot be correct? Why give incorrect advice?


----------



## Ryan (29 Dec 2012)

On the basis of income these people won't qualify as they are under 70. However you say they are both suffering from ill health, they might get one on that basis. I would advise them to get a letter from their GP explaining their health issues and send that in with the form.


----------



## mrsk (30 Dec 2012)

If they have 300k they can pay for their medical needs. I don't have that sort of money and I have to pay for my medical needs.


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Dec 2012)

Medical cards are awarded on a means tested basis, almost the same calculation of means as SW.

They ignore the interest receivable and use their own method. As a rough guide 300,000 savings would be treated as weekly income of around 1,000.  Add this to any other savings and social welfare income and I think their chances of a medical card are beyond slim.

Only when they are aged 70 will their means be based on the actual interest received from those savings (if they still have them)


----------



## Ann1 (1 Jan 2013)

STEINER said:


> I think their income is too high for a medical card, as suggested by the link below, even before interest from 300k.  Income limit is 266.50 per week for a couple, two illness benefit payments per week totals 376 per week.



Having read this article in the Irish Independent this morning it would appear that your information was correct Steiner. I know that mortgage/rent/travel to work expenses etc. can be added on to increase the limit but for those of us who do not have these type of expenses ....it would appear unemployment or illness would not necessary give us access to a medical card.

http://www.independent.ie/national-...d-as-reilly-seeks-20m-in-savings-3339942.html


----------

